# Ps3 Slim 320 gb



## Badmash (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok finally decided to buy ps3 but I am not liking the new 500gb super slim. Anyone can tell me from where I can get the slim 320 gb online or any store in chandigarh??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 19, 2013)

you will not find 320gb slim online anywhere.even if you do, it will be exorbitantly priced.check ebay though
also check in "Gift shops" in your locality,or electronic stores(not the ones in malls)


btw,before anyone says it let me tell you 


			
				Random_TDF_PC_Fanboy said:
			
		

> Ps3 is 7-year old hardware lollzzz.Get a gaming PC


----------



## Badmash (Mar 19, 2013)

LOL i know dude and i have a gaming PC already to max out hitman absolution and all the recent games but all i want a ps3 is for exclusives that i can't find on PC  Just looking for someone from my town who know those shops as i have already searched a lot and no success so far 


CommanderShawnzer said:


> you will not find 320gb slim online anywhere.even if you do, it will be exorbitantly priced.check ebay though
> also check in "Gift shops" in your locality,or electronic stores(not the ones in malls)
> 
> 
> btw,before anyone says it let me tell you


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2013)

Badmash said:


> LOL i know dude and i have a gaming PC already to max out hitman absolution and all the recent games but all i want a ps3 is for exclusives that i can't find on PC  Just looking for someone from my town who know those shops as i have already searched a lot and no success so far



then check for a older ps3. id playing exclusives is a priority, a new ps3 is not needed as even the second generation and used "slim" ps3 will do because it has pretty low hardware failure rates.

EDIT : you can try lynx at chandigarh, or visit some game drome where they have the ps3 ... they should be able to guide you there 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> you will not find 320gb slim online anywhere.even if you do, it will be exorbitantly priced.check ebay though
> also check in "Gift shops" in your locality,or electronic stores(not the ones in malls)
> 
> 
> btw,before anyone says it let me tell you



thats true, but for 15k there is no PC which comes close to the ps3.


----------



## Badmash (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks  trying my best to find one .. fingers crossed xD





NoasArcAngel said:


> then check for a older ps3. id playing exclusives is a priority, a new ps3 is not needed as even the second generation and used "slim" ps3 will do because it has pretty low hardware failure rates.
> 
> EDIT : you can try lynx at chandigarh, or visit some game drome where they have the ps3 ... they should be able to guide you there
> 
> ...


----------

